# Mercury Poisoning From Tuna - Myth?



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

*Eating too much tuna gives you mercury poisoning*​
True 945.00%Myth1155.00%


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Right ive had a bit of a search and i thought id make a poll.

Basically if you dont know theres myths of eating too much tuna can give you mercury poisoning.

Im currently on 1 tin a day but im not gaining so wanting to up it to 2 a day if not more. Trying to bulk on a budget :/

So do you think it's a myth or not? and also should i got for mackerel perhaps instead of tuna?


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2011)

I think you will be ok with 2 tins a day mate. I think it's like 1000 to 1 ratio of getting poisoned from the tins in uk. As all tin tuna has been tested to see how much mercury in them. If one tin slips in to the shelfs and some one get sick,they will soon recall all tuna I did Remember one time in Aberdeen. They got recalled and taken off the shelfs, the person lived but was not well for a few days.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Dinger said:


> the person lived but was not well for a few days.


Wait. You can fvcking die from it?


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

I remember reading that sardines have the lowest mercury... I'm not 100% sure how true this though but you'll have the added benifit of the EFA's with either the sardines or mackerel


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Are they roughly the same price as tuna?


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2011)

Yes for sure one bad fish and your could be well on your way if not treated but it's low risk mate like I said they have all been tested before it comes to the shops


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Tbh theres slight mercury levels in a lot of fish, just some more then others tuna, swordfish etc quite bad.

But the levels are non-negligible especially in this day and age, so chances of any issue is very small.

IIRC mercury causes brain damage, so even if that person lived im sure they would be more then just sick...


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

I always read that one tin per day was the safe limit. You could probably get away with two the odd day but I wouldn't be doing two every day.

It'll probably affect different people in different ways but I went on a heavy tuna diet a few years ago before I knew about this mercury issue and it wasn't long before I knew something was wrong. The excess mercury has an adverse affect on your CNS and can cause a whole host of problems. In my case it was digestive problems, dodgy vision, headaches and inability to think as sharply as usual. When I went back to a mixed protein diet I returned to normal almost instantly i.e. within a couple of days.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Yeah there's not that much difference in price mate... Think I pay £1.40 for a tin of peppered mackerel fillets which has about 450Kcals, 20 odd grams protein and 30 grams of fat or something like that anyway mate


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2011)

You think tuna bad look up methanol what's in all your diet drinks and in your foods wine it's nuts saying about 15ml of pure methanol would kill you


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Rich-B said:


> I always read that one tin per day was the safe limit. You could probably get away with two the odd day but I wouldn't be doing two every day.
> 
> It'll probably affect different people in different ways but I went on a heavy tuna diet a few years ago before I knew about this mercury issue and it wasn't long before I knew something was wrong. The excess mercury has an adverse affect on your CNS and can cause a whole host of problems. In my case it was digestive problems, dodgy vision, headaches and inability to think as sharply as usual. When I went back to a mixed protein diet I returned to normal almost instantly i.e. within a couple of days.


Good job I don't really eat much fish then because my CNS is ****ed already :lol:


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

big ste said:


> Yeah there's not that much difference in price mate... Think I pay £1.40 for a tin of peppered mackerel fillets which has about 450Kcals, 20 odd grams protein and 30 grams of fat or something like that anyway mate


i pay like 45p for a tin of tuna so thats like a quid extra! im not earning, when i get a job my diet will improve a lot


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Dinger said:


> You think tuna bad look up methanol what's in all your diet drinks and in your foods wine it's nuts saying about 15ml of pure methanol would kill you


Yeah that's one that's been raging for years and I don't believe the Aspartame conspiracy theories


----------



## 1adf1 (Jun 15, 2010)

ok so tuna is a big predatory fish so it feeds of lots of smaller fish it is bad 2 eat lots of any animal that is high up in the food chain due to toxins build up i.e mercury poisoning.

example (made up) but shows build up of toxins inc mercury

sea weed (0.001mg toxins)

1st fish eats 10 sea weed gains (0.01mg toxins)

2nd fish eats 10 1st fish (0.1mg toxins)

3rd fish eats 10 2nd fish (1mg toxins)

tuna eats 100 3rd fish (100mg toxins)


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Not heard of methanol but then I don't drink diet drinks or wine.

What else is it in?


----------



## Mr White (Feb 8, 2009)

After having 6 cans of tuna a day for 2 weeks I started feeling very sick, been having constant headaches and lack of concentration. Didn't bother going to doctors but figured out tuna ie mercury in it was causing it. Started feeling better after about 10 days with no tuna. Musted have quite a build up of mercury 

Fact: Pregnant women are advised to avoid tuna


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

Dinger said:


> You think tuna bad look up methanol what's in all your diet drinks and in your foods wine it's nuts saying about 15ml of pure methanol would kill you


Not heard of that, doesnt sound pleasant though. Some bad stuff goes into some of our food and drinks though. Its like all that aspartame stuff, thats meant to be pretty harmful as well.

Not to sure about the tuna thing though, some days I eat around 3-4 tins of the stuff, but to be honest I cant see it being any more harmful than some of the other stuff we eat.


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

Wouldn't worry about it. I've been eating tunas for years out of a tin. Think you need to chill


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Not a myth mate - 100 percent true

A friend of mine had it/. Couldnt sleep and felt like ****. Had a brain scan etc and that was the prognosis!


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Irish Beast said:


> Not a myth mate - 100 percent true
> 
> A friend of mine had it/. Couldnt sleep and felt like ****. Had a brain scan etc and that was the prognosis!


Yeah think i remember you saying in another thread, did he fully recover after cutting out some tuna?

Would 2 tins a day be okay?


----------



## 1adf1 (Jun 15, 2010)

Barker said:


> Yeah think i remember you saying in another thread, did he fully recover after cutting out some tuna?
> 
> Would 2 tins a day be okay?


2bf i couldent at 2 tins of tuna a day not a big fan 2bf ether but there other things you can eat along side tuna 2 help bulk


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

1adf1 said:


> 2bf i couldent at 2 tins of tuna a day not a big fan 2bf ether but there other things you can eat along side tuna 2 help bulk


For the same price? 45p per 25g protein?


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Definitely go for sardines and mackerel too. Cans of salmon. Dont tesco do trays of chicken wings,thighs and drumsticks for abt 2.50...cant go wrong with that. Honestly a pauper could get hench these days with the amount of cheap protein out there.


----------



## massiccio (Nov 17, 2010)

coriander is a very efficient mercury chelator


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

I am trying to be helpful -

Forget about the dangers of tuna and Mercury - you have more chance of death driving to work mate. Plus the numerous things Humans dont consider daily like mobile phones and otherray types we dont consider.


----------



## massiccio (Nov 17, 2010)

coriander is a very efficient mercury chelator

There is foundation to that myth : check how tuna was fished a few decades ago, when huge boats would make circles a mile wide, big scale tuna fishing, then kill the tuna quickly with some mercury salt, because if the tuna did die of suffocation over long time, trapped in the net, the meat would get a bad taste.

I think this pratice is now abandoned by most, not even 100% sure if some country still use the method. Cheap tuna may be an hazard. If one really want , a quick check on the net will find out. Probabily the fast killing with mercury is internationally unlawful, and the cheap tuna taste c.rap for the above reason.

The cipango's were the major culpricts of that deprecable pratice( maybe a revenge to the western world after hiroshima)


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

iv ate 4 tins every day for the past 8 month, im still going strong.


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

To be honest, anyone worried about overdosing on tuna needs help, there's far worst things you could be putting in your body...


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

who knows whats in our food these days, whether it be GMO or riddled with pesticides, they don't give a **** what they sell us to eat, even if a label says it's good to go.

Really unless you grow your self or you personally go to your local organic farmer, you never know what you are getting


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Oh yea DO NOT EAT any produce from Japan or anywhere around that area due to deadly amounts of radiation


----------



## soob the dug (Apr 12, 2011)

i have 5 tins a week, one everyday at work monday - friday with brown pasta

as mentioned, 2 tins max


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

soob the dug said:


> i have 5 tins a week, one everyday at work monday - friday with brown pasta
> 
> as mentioned, 2 tins max


AWWWWW good doggy!!!!


----------



## andyfrance001 (Jan 11, 2011)

Goodness whats all this... I use six 130g tins per day and been doin this years and i'm fit and fine with a great brain function, wouldn't think to much about the mercury its slight not enough to kill or poison you


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Ts23 said:


> iv ate 4 tins every day for the past 8 month, im still going to be committed tomorrow. wibble


Corrected 

Tuna may well have mercury in it, but those of us with Silver amalgam fillings have mercury in those directly in contact with nerves and blood supply. Also with any diet, a good balanced source of proteins is needed. IN the Tuna vs Chicken thread on this site it was mentioned that tuna does not have full spectrum proteins in it compared to chicken, so you need to balance your protein sources any way.

Cheers

D

(a tuna eater x 3-5 per week)


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

My GF was recently sent to hospital with Mercury Poisining - her diect composed off feck all Carbs and Tesco bought Salmon (not tinned) with almost every meal upto 3 x per day. She started feeling dizzy and ill all the time and ended up in hospital with mercury poisining


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

**** i was eating like 3 cans a day before.


----------



## Meanmuscle (Jun 29, 2011)

crab can and shrimp have much higher Mercury than tuna as the are "bottom feeders"


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Barker said:


> Yeah think i remember you saying in another thread, did he fully recover after cutting out some tuna?
> 
> Would 2 tins a day be okay?


He made a full recovery in a couple of days when he stopped


----------

